# Recommendations for web services pse



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Would appreciate some feedback (good or bad) regarding your experiences with:


Web hosting

eCommerce packages

Payment gateways


I am currently torn between some of the 'pay & go' options and having it done professionally. Is there such a thing as 'cowboy web builders'?

Initially it will include, probably, less than 50 items but need some latitude for scaling that to 100 down the line. I already have my domain name.

I have had a conversation with someone on the forum already, but would like to gather some further info before making any firm decisions.


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

Tsohost or Vidahost get very good reviews. Do you need a dedicated server or shared hosting?

Do you have a design in mind or do you want to give the designer a free reign? Or do you want to run with a pre-built site and just hire a programmer to set it up? You might even be able to do it yourself if your buying off the shelf. If you dont want to buy one, find an off the shelf design you like and I should be able to get you it

You will probably need a logo and banner designed as well. If you have a logo, how will it fit/feel on your site?

If I was you I would use a freelancer.....some of the Indian guys on the freelance sites are very talented.....and fairly cheap.

http://www.freelancer.com/

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/ very good site

Have you had any quotes?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

To answer some of those questions...

I suspect shared hosting would be fine. I have seen a few designs that I feel would work well - for example I like the clean style of The York Coffee Emporium site. Branding is something I want get some ideas on, as I haven't yet settled on any logo.

I'll take a look at those sites. I did have a friend, who I used to work with that did hosting and web design but can't raise him at the moment.


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

I had a look at that Coffee Emporium site. I like the homepage but when you click on the coffee drop down menu and select say Southern & Central American. The selection page is not well designed (very poor imo)......difficult on the eyes and everything looks the same. I really dislike the 'starting at:' idea. It just doest look right.

Have you had a look at the Templete Monster site for cheap designed sites? I'm not saying these are great but the price is good and should be easily tweaked. Few examples.

http://www.templatemonster.com/demo/35962.html

http://www.templatemonster.com/demo/35688.html

http://www.templatemonster.com/demo/35498.html

Your budget will determine what way to go. You should contact a few designers and ask them for quotes based on a similar design to the Emporium site.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not too keen on the 'starting at' pricing myself. Also thinking that the colours aren't inviting enough - would prefer warmer.


----------



## DaisyMaybe (Feb 9, 2017)

Look for some freelancers: XPlace


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Have you considered something like: https://www.shopify.co.uk or https://www.bigcartel.com


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

we can point you towards the right direction.

we have a single company looking after all 4 websites for us, can also advise hosting provider, prices and what to look for as a start up company

DM your contact number



CoffeeMagic said:


> Would appreciate some feedback (good or bad) regarding your experiences with:
> 
> 
> Web hosting
> ...


----------

